# Website help



## jillian (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been trying to make a website for my soap company. I'm trying to branch out and start selling/marketing online. Rather than pay someone to do it for me (which i now realize probably would have been the SMART things to do) i decided to be clever and figure it out for myself. 

I took an html class a couple years ago, so i know some of the basics. Plus, i have dreamweaver, so i thought it would be a piece of cake to put something simple together.

Wrong.

I did ok at first. I was actually happy with how it was turning out. Then i started getting creative. And now I fear it's completely ruined. 

Does anyone know anything about html? If so, could you maybe look at it and tell me if there is hope for saving it? Or should i just start over from scratch?


----------



## Mandy (Nov 6, 2007)

I can take a look at it. Is it online? PM me your url and I'll check it out.


----------



## jillian (Nov 7, 2007)

It's online - I just sent you a PM with the link.

Thanks so much!!!!

Just let me know (if you can tell just by looking at it) if there is a chance of saving it. I maybe have just made a few mistakes with the code that might be easy to fix. Or I may have totally destoryed it.


----------



## uplandermom (Nov 7, 2007)

*Web site just for crafters....*

http://www.bizlandcrafters.com/


----------

